# Book writing help please.



## Dameleth (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm not sure how to go about writing the book I really want to write, or how to go about it. I was wondering if I should start each chapter with italic paragraphs. A small writing by 'Scribe', a creature of time, they're historians. They write events of people and existence. Was thinking something that either might illuminate the immortal world, or it's own thoughts?

Also figuring should I introduce it from third person point of view to lay out the initial scene before I can more easily start jumping into the heads of the characters?

Finally, is it a bad idea to post each chapter after I finish writing it to post it on FA. I'm thinking if I do, I will definitely need a 'not in official form' warning. As I feel REALLY driven to start now, and possibly get feedback, but I don't have the skill yet for the quality I want. Since I sorta dream of eventually publishing it, or releasing it on kindle for free, or whatever... Would it be at much of a risk of being stolen if I do?


----------



## Conker (Dec 5, 2013)

As to your first paragraphs, I cannot say. That is really up to you and how you want to style and tell your story. The only way to begin is to simply begin, and if you wind up changing your mind, that's what editing is for.

As to your third, you really shouldn't post things that haven't been proofread. It's unfair to those you're asking to read it. 

I'd say start it and enjoy writing and enjoy the ideas that come. Write a few chapters, go back and revise if need be, or don't. Up to you.

How you want to share it is likewise up to you. I've posted some sample chapters and sent them to friends for quick feedback, but I'm also of the mind that I'll be the one to decide since i'ts my novel. I also want to completely finish it before I ask for feedback. Get my ideas down first before others try and give me their own. 

If you truly dream of publishing it, I'd say only post the first bit for quick feedback on writing style and then keep the rest to yourself. But I don't think there are right and wrong ways to do this. I also know nothing of the publishing business. 

My two cents, though there are smarter people here who might be able to help you more.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 5, 2013)

Personally, I'd only upload for critique if it's a prologue. Prologues (to me) are basically something that would set the mood and give an idea of what to expect. This also helps show where grammar or sentence structure is lacking. Your thought process is  your own and people may get confused by it. So, after proof-reading, I like an extra set of eyes to say "hey, I don't get this, why is this happening?".

As for the rest of the story, write it. Just plant your ass in a comfy chair and write...or type. Whatever. Of course, take breaks and look them back over. See if you like where it's going. Does it flow well? Etc.

Don't be afraid to do short writing situations that is a style you want to try out. First person, scribing, third person, etc. Looking at it from all angles can help you decide.


----------



## Dameleth (Dec 5, 2013)

I guess I should clarify, I do plan if I upload to try and always have chapters ahead of what I post. Mostly to keep regularity if I go, but also simply not to post all I got atm basically. Second, when I say not official I mean I may go back and edit this at any time. As I learn, get feedback, finish filling in any blanks, and improve as a writer. I may decide to either change information, I need another scene, or made a mistake, ect.  Pretty much, not garenteed that this is it's final form. So it will be posted after being proofread and a friend, or two have read it as well.


----------



## RedSavage (Dec 5, 2013)

Well the plan here is to get writing. 
No, seriously. Just get writing. Don't worry about how to start every chapter, or how to organize, or even what's gonna happen at the ending. Start with what seems natural and then go with it. Don't worry about contradicting later plot lines when you're not even there yet (and besides, the more time you spend with your characters, the more you realize their original plan may not be the right one). 

Basically you can't get caught up on form when your story is right on the tip of your tongue. As it is, *you can always go back and rewrite.* Honestly always remember this. You can always throw it out, but what you can't do is not start for the sake of having chapter thirteen paragraph five planned out in your head. All first drafts suck. 

So--with that out of the way, we have one thing for certain. _Just start writing_. The story is there. Just get it to paper any way you can. 

But in regard to your specifics, I say jump into the minds of your characters first. They are where your story is at. Create their narrative and their big idea. Once you've established something, then introduce our scribes. Introduce their omnipotence in a creative way--but also make them relevant. If they seem to distract from the story--can 'em. 

As for posting online, if you want to do it proper--at least check for spelling and grammar. Nothing more. Admit to it being raw work and unfinished business. It's easier to hammer away at a rough piece of marble than one finely smoothed out. To address the idea of plagiarism, well, if this is to be the project you want it to be, your final product should be different than your initial postings online. Also, by rights you shouldn't be putting the whole thing on the net anyways. So there's that. 

Hopefully that gives you a better idea of how to go about it.


----------



## Dameleth (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks for the advice so far everyone. Think I might finish up the main prologue I was thinking of, might post maybe first few chapters to help get the way. I just suddenly feel really inspired to start writing the actual story start now after so long. I guess premature for the skill level I want to have to it. Partly why I figured it will probably change in the future once I get better.


----------



## Conker (Dec 5, 2013)

Dameleth said:


> Thanks for the advice so far everyone. Think I might finish up the main prologue I was thinking of, might post maybe first few chapters to help get the way. I just suddenly feel really inspired to start writing the actual story start now after so long. I guess premature for the skill level I want to have to it. Partly why I figured it will probably change in the future once I get better.


It all changes as it goes. So don't worry about that.

But I've learned that when inspiration finally strikes, you shouldn't ignore it. 

If you post anything, I'll try and get to it to offer what feedback I can.


----------



## Dameleth (Dec 5, 2013)

It seems I finally got some responses when I asked on here. So eventually I may post about that. =D


----------



## SkyeLansing (Dec 12, 2013)

Some advice when it comes to writing a book.

The honest to goodness best way to go about it is to just sit down and start writing. Get it "done" before you show it to anyone. Don't worry about it coming out perfect because it won't be. There will be places that in retrospect when you read over them you will be embarrassed for yourself that you actually wrote something so bad.

That is ok.

What matters most is getting the basic story out, and sharing it as you go along only leads to frustration or discouragement. Get it finished. Edit it. Then share it. Then polish and edit more and re-write. Writing a book is really about the re-writing and that is the much harder part (and the one I'm currently going through).

In my personal experience, the times I have been writing where I have been sharing as I go turned out in retrospect to be more about being able to say "I am writing a book" than actually writing the book. Don't fall into that trap and you'll have saved yourself a year or more of being unproductive.


----------



## Dameleth (Dec 12, 2013)

I've actually been faced with the embarrassment issues trying to rewrite. I guess I should bite down and get it down. >.<

I actually like to share in part of a confidence issue. I can think in a somewhat round about and redundant way, that gets into my work, and I don't notice it because it fits how I think so it just feels natural of some sort. Other than that I share because I love sharing, hearing ideas about it, and get really antsy when I can't share and see their reaction to it sooner than later. It's why Christmas is such torture. D= I gotta learn how to get over that someday I suppose. So I will have to limit sharing everything else except when I'm trying to get another brain process involved.


----------

